# SimpleUniversum und BranchGroup



## c0s4n0str4 (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle.

Ich sitze so seit paar stunden an einem Fehler, das ich nicht beseitigen kann. Ich weis einfach nicht wie es umgehen soll.

Also mir ist es wichtig, Figuren während der Laufzeit der BranchGroup hinzufügen zu können. 

Da ich aber die Oberste BranchGroup bereits dem Universum übergeben habe, kann kene Figuren dynmaisch hinzufügen. Das heist es muss früher passieren, was mir natürlich nicht so passt .

Z.B. Ich habe ein Spielfeld (Schachbrett). Wenn ich ein Feld anklicke soll auf dem Feld irgendeine Figur erscheinen. Das mit MouseEvents und so und Behavior habe ich schon herausbekommen und funzt alles wunderbar.

Da ist der Fehler:

```
BrachGroup root = new BranchGroup();
root.addChild(board.createBoard()); 
this.universum.addBranchGraph(root);
```


Wennich jetzt 


```
root.addChild(new Box());
```

Aufrufe, kommt der Exception fehler: Group: only a BranchGroup node may be added

Wenn ich ein BranchGruppe erstelle und der dann die Box hinzufüge:

```
BrachGroup root2 = new BranchGroup();
root2.addChild(new Box());
root.addChild(root2));
```

Wieder exception: Group: no capability to append children


----------



## Empire Phoenix (12. Mai 2010)

setCapability ALLOW_CHILDREN_EXTEND


----------



## c0s4n0str4 (12. Mai 2010)

Hay. Vielen Dank.

Das funktioniert . So simple hätte ich nicht gedacht 

Ich habe noch eine Frage. Während ich meine Maus bewege, wird der Event "mouseClicked" im MouseAdapter nicht aufgerufen. Nur wenn die Maus still ist funktioniert das ganze.  Weiis jemand woran das liegen konnte?


----------

